# I need to rename my hedgie. Suggestions, please?



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

So I decided on the name Earl Grey before I got him, because it sounded clever, based on his color.
But it's been a month, and the name doesn't fit him at all... I try to come up with cute variations/nicknames of it, but it's just not working.

So, the pic of him is in my signature. He's a Grey Pinto. He's very playful and adventurous. He's also incredibly friendly, and practically fearless at times. But he also cuddles with me, so he's gentle, too.

I like unique names. Especially cute/funny names, and ones that are a play on words or other names. I saw on another forum website that someone named their 'hog Bruce Quillis. 

I also love classics, my favorites being Frankenstein, The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde, and I REALLY love Sherlock Holmes, ever since I was little. 

If anyone has any suggestions, that would be great. If you could make a play on a character's name from one of those classics, that would be so awesome~


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

sharplock holmes
spikelock holmes
quillock holmes
Quilliam :lol:


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Quilliam Shatner? (or Quilliam Shakespeare, or Robin Quilliams, or Quilliam Wordsworth, or Quilliam the Conqueror... you get the idea lol)

Lol Tabi, you posted yours right as I was typing mine!! Great minds think alike, eh?


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

I really love these names! I love the Sherlock Holmes inspired ones~ And Quilliam the Conqueror is so awesome! I might choose one of those. But can you come up with one based off of John Watson? Or maybe even Victor Frankenstein? lol hope I'm not asking too much~


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Frankenspine. Mr. Hedgeward Hyde.


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

What about Quillston? Or one of my friends with a hedgehog named hers Hawthorne. Also love ktdid's suggestion Frankenspine!


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

I LOVE Frankenspine!!!!! I might go with that one! Maybe call him Frankie for short sometimes. Or if I'm angry with him, Pricktor Von Frankenspine. I'm just going to do a little more looking around so I have plenty of options/ideas. But I REALLY love Frankenspine!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

if i were you id go for a name that has nothing to do with how they feel or body parts XD I would name him Dodger or maybe somethin that starts with a d, he seems like a d boy to me


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

EnaEna said:


> I LOVE Frankenspine!!!!! I might go with that one! Maybe call him Frankie for short sometimes. Or if I'm angry with him, Pricktor Von Frankenspine. I'm just going to do a little more looking around so I have plenty of options/ideas. But I REALLY love Frankenspine!


LOL Pricktor Von Frankenspine is beyond perfect.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

ktdid said:


> EnaEna said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE Frankenspine!!!!! I might go with that one! Maybe call him Frankie for short sometimes. Or if I'm angry with him, Pricktor Von Frankenspine. I'm just going to do a little more looking around so I have plenty of options/ideas. But I REALLY love Frankenspine!
> ...


It is :lol: :lol:


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

When I thought about it more, I think Frankenspine would get a little old... It's clever, like Earl Grey (because of his color), but it still just doesn't really fit him. I'm beginning to think that, like someone previously said, naming him after body parts isn't quite my thing. No offense to the people who do, and the people who suggested things like that. Very cute names that I would name a story character, but not quite my hedgie~

Would about Toby? It is sort of a hat's off to Sherlock Holmes, because of the hound dog named Toby. And Earl Grey (soon to be changed) is good at finding treats and sniffing things out, like the hound.

Is it too plain or normal? Tell me what you think, honestly...


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I love Toby!! You could also spell it Tobi


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

I think Toby is a great choice. It will suit his demeanor and as he grows older. And it is a name that has special meaning to you, but doesn't scream it to others. If you like it, go for it.

He looks like a Toby to me, too


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

I have reached a final decision. 
My hedgie's new name is Earl Toby Grey.
I didn't want to get rid of Earl Grey completely, even though it doesn't truly fit him. It's unique, and sort of a homage to my cat, Grey, who I really loved.
So people can call him Earl Grey, the Earl, Toby, or Earl Toby Grey. Whatever works~ But I'm mainly resorting to calling him Toby. It fits so well, I love it~


----------



## EnaEna (Aug 23, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your suggestions and feedback! I really appreciate you guys~


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

I think it works perfectly to incorporate Toby with his old name! I am glad you updated us, I was wondering if you had chosen yet


----------

